# These Are Not Hunters!



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

BESSEMER, Mich. (AP) - Gogebic County prosecutors are investigating two Upper Peninsula hunters for videotaping hunting dogs mauling a coyote and for running down a coyote with a truck before filming and killing it.

MLive Reports court documents describe videos that one of the men had uploaded to YouTube. They've since been taken down.

conservation officer recommended in a sworn affidavit that they be charged with a felony for knowingly killing or torturing an animal.

One video showed dogs attacking a dying coyote that was already shot. The man holding the camera says it's going to be a ``live action'' video as the coyote is heard wailing.

Information from: The Grand Rapids Press: MLive.com

It's folks like this that simply have no sense, no morals, or no respect for gods creatures that ruin it for others in hunting and shooting sports. With so called "hunters" like this running around the country with camera in hand it's no wonder we see our beloved sports beaten up in the media. Just more fodder for HSUS and PETA to use as tools in the courts. Another black eye to sportsmen and women, and there goes how many youngsters that just got a bad taste in their mouth for hunting.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

These are the type that need to be banned from hunting for life, but at least the felony charges will take them out of it for a little while. Let us know if you find out more about the punishment they get.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i know its a right of the people to own and bare arms

but certain individuals abuse that right and should be kept from owning them

once the felony charge becomes a conviction that will put and end to them owning firearms for awhile


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.kmbc.com/news/state-says-4-men-shot-209-doves-in-kansas/27931196

State wildlife officials are deciding what type of charges to file against four men who they say shot 209 doves in one day in Kansas.

The daily limit during hunting season in Kansas is 15 doves per hunter.

Kansas Department of Wildlife, Parks and Tourism officials say the men were stopped in rural Ellis County last Tuesday, the second day of dove season.

Wildlife department spokesman Dan Melson would not give the ages of the men, or say if they were Kansas residents.

The Wichita Eagle reports state officials could ask federal wildlife officials to charge the men. If the men are found guilty of violating federal laws protecting migratory birds, they could face stiff fines and possible jail time.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Saturday Dad and myself probably could have shot 40 to 50 birds each. They were every where. The front was moving in and they were feeding non-stop. Dad brought me up honoring the regs as they were their for the animals and future hunters alike.



JTKillough said:


> BESSEMER, Mich. (AP) - Gogebic County prosecutors are investigating two Upper Peninsula hunters for videotaping hunting dogs mauling a coyote and for running down a coyote with a truck before filming and killing it.
> 
> MLive Reports court documents describe videos that one of the men had uploaded to YouTube. They've since been taken down.
> 
> ...


Its acts like this that really hurt our sport and the views of the public. Hopefully a felony conviction will take their right to hunt and bear arms moving forward. They ought to take their drivers license away as well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hpe they hang these guys up by their nards. To have shot a few over is one thing(still illegal and punishable) But they had to have planned that,why would you even have that many shells with you ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not supporting these guys, but for the dog issue. Is this any different than the guys who use dogs out west and the dogs get onto the coyote right after it's shot? Not every shot is immediately a kill shot.

Not all decoy dogs do this but I know of one who raises dogs to chase and kill coyotes that is fairly notable on the internet.

I know they're not filming it, just wonder what the real difference is there.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

kind of what I WAS THINKING. glad to fr3 was willing to chime in.I don't use dogs to hunt anything, would rather use my own skills but that does not mean I disaprove of those who do.I've seen bird dogs maul pheasants on many occasions. is that any different?I'VE SEEN HUNTERS RUN THEM DOWN WITH SNOWMOBILES. THIS SEEMS TO BE ACCEPTABLE PRACTICE AROUND HERE, wether I approve or not. seems to me their biggest mistake was thiervpoor judgement, in filming it and releasing it.

native americans used to run entire herds over cliffs and then use what they could carry and let the rest go to waste, yet we call them noble. it is a matter of perspective


----------

